# Looking for an enlarger bulb



## mattm02 (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find this bulb or something equivalent? Looking to get my old omega enlarger up and running again but the bulb blew. 
Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## binga63 (Nov 20, 2012)

try here .. PH/140 75W 120V Enlarger Light Bulb, Replacement Lamp
or here 
Darkroom Tips - Enlarger Bulb Chart


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm interested in this thread as well.  I just bought an Omega D-2 enlarger, and the bulb in it, is your standard frosted household light bulb from what I can gather.  I've done some contact prints but have yet to do any enlarging, due to waiting on a stronger lens, that I now have.

So, is there a required "type" of light, or can I use the one that I have in it.......?

TIA


----------



## BobM (Dec 24, 2012)

It looks a little like a PH 111A, which would fit a B-22, or a B-3--B-8 (I use a B-8) What model Omega do you have? This might help with identification:

The Omega Enlarger Guide: Simmon Omega enlargers, timers, and analyzers

Or, if it's REALLY old (in which case, bulbs might not be available):

The Omega Enlarger Guide: Simmon Omega enlargers, timers, and analyzers


----------



## BobM (Dec 24, 2012)

D-2s use a 75 W PH211, or a 150 W PH 212; both have regular household Edison bases, but are more diffused than standard bulbs, which probably won't give very even coverage.


----------

